# Hab mal nen Rundgang gemacht, wer kennt die Pflanzen??



## gecko73 (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich arbeite in einem großen Chemieunternehmen mit viel freier Fläche...
Bin heute mal etwas rumgefahren und hab heimlich Fotos gemacht...
wer kennt diese Pflanzen??

                         


Edit by Dodi:
Habe diverse Bilder gedreht - bitte das nächste mal korrekte Bildansichten
hochladen. Danke!


----------



## Dodi (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hab mal nen Rundgang gemacht, wer kennt die flanzen??*

Hallo Andre!

Pflanzenbestimmung auf die Schnelle, was mir sofort geläufig ist:

Bild  2 = Schachtelhalm
Bild  7 = __ Stockrose
Bild  8 = Löwenmäulchen
Bild 10 = Königskerze
Bild 12 = Edeldistel

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein wenig helfen.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hab mal nen Rundgang gemacht, wer kennt die flanzen??*

Bild 13 = Gemeine (Wilde) Karde


----------



## gecko73 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hab mal nen Rundgang gemacht, wer kennt die flanzen??*

hallo dodi, hallo helmut,
ich find es klasse, was man auf so einem unternehmen alles findet, wenn man mal richtig hinschaut...und was bei uns an __ libellen rumschwirrt..
auf dem teich ist relativ viel __ nadelkraut, da drauf machen die __ frösche ein rennen....
danke euch für eure hilfe und auch denjenigen, die auch noch weiterhelfen
gruß andre


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hab mal nen Rundgang gemacht, wer kennt die flanzen??*

Servus 

@ Dodi:
__ Stockrose = Bild 7

Bild 6: die Pflanze habe ich auch im Garten ... nur mir fällt der Name pardout nicht ein ... irgendwas mit "Nessel" bilde ich mir ein :?


----------



## gecko73 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hab mal nen Rundgang gemacht, wer kennt die flanzen??*

könnte bild 6 nicht ein orchideengewächs sein, ähnlich wie knabenkraut??? das haben wir nämlich auch viel in den wiesen stehen...


----------



## Zermalmer (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hab mal nen Rundgang gemacht, wer kennt die flanzen??*



Digicat schrieb:


> Bild 6: die Pflanze habe ich auch im Garten ... nur mir fällt der Name pardout nicht ein ... irgendwas mit "Nessel" bilde ich mir ein :?


Wie wäre es mit der Taubnessel ?!
Sind halt die, die der Brennessel sehr ähnlich sehen und man aber, wenn man den unterschied kennt, natürlich auch erkennt und halt nicht brennt 

Grüße
Andreas

Nachtrag:wobei ich eben sehe, das der Blütenstamm sehr hoch ist und die blätter im Bild so gar nicht dazu passen...also zu einer __ Taubnessel


----------



## gecko73 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hab mal nen Rundgang gemacht, wer kennt die flanzen??*

hallo andreas,
also __ taubnessel ist es bestimmt nicht...außer die farbe und ähnlichen blütenstand, haben die beiden nichts gemein...
taubnessel kenn ich schon als kind, weiß und lila, haben immer den necktar rausgesaugt
die pflanze ist wesentlich kleiner, nur wenige cm groß.
trotzdem danke


----------



## Wild (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hab mal nen Rundgang gemacht, wer kennt die flanzen??*

Hallo,
Bild 1: -- gemeines Metallscharnier - blüht nur in sehr harten Wintern 
Gruß Norbert


----------



## gecko73 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hab mal nen Rundgang gemacht, wer kennt die flanzen??*

hallo norbert,
hatte schon verzweifelt, aber war nicht drauf gekommen....


----------



## Karoo (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hab mal nen Rundgang gemacht, wer kennt die flanzen??*

Bild 1:  neben dem nur im Winter blühenden ... Scharnier ..
vermutlich __ Ackerwinde ...

Liebe Grüße
Karoo


----------



## paper (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hab mal nen Rundgang gemacht, wer kennt die flanzen??*

 Niemand beachtet die blühende Eidechse!


----------



## gecko73 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hab mal nen Rundgang gemacht, wer kennt die flanzen??*



paper schrieb:


> Niemand beachtet die blühende Eidechse!



das foto hatte ich auch nur wegen der echse gemacht...was sich auf so nem firmengelände alles tummelt...


----------



## maira (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hab mal nen Rundgang gemacht, wer kennt die flanzen??*

Hallo!

Bild 8: Nachtkerze

Mein Vater hatte dazu immer "8-uhr-blume" gesagt, weil sie abends um 8 aufgeht


----------



## Zuckerschniss (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hab mal nen Rundgang gemacht, wer kennt die flanzen??*

Hallo zusammen

Bild Nr. 6 ist eine Braunelle


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hab mal nen Rundgang gemacht, wer kennt die flanzen??*

Hi Gecko,

die Raupe auf Bild 3 ist von einer __ Trinkerin /__ Grasglucke

Bild 5 Hornklee

Bild 6 Braunelle

Bild 7 Feigenblättrige __ Stockrose (Alcea ficifolia) wohl aus nem Garten abgehauen

Bild 8 Nachtkerze (vermutlich Oenathera biennis)

Bild 9 Leinkraut (Linaria vulgaris)

Bild 10 Schmalblättriges Weideröschen (Epilobium angistifolium)

Bild 11 Königskerze (Verbascum ?)

Bild 12 __ Blutweiderich (Lythrum salicaria)

Bild 13 __ Karde (Dipsacus)


Die Winde auf Bild 1 ist keine __ Ackerwinde (Calystegia arvensis) sondern eine Zaunwinde (oder Wald-Zaunwinde) Calystegia sepium oder C. sylvatica)
Die Ackerwinde hat kleinere Blätter und recht kleine Blüten, die meißt rosa oder rosa überhaucht/markiert sind - Klettert meißt auch nicht "so" stark, sondern wächst bodennah


----------

